# 95 altima turns off



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I currently about to purchase a 95 altima with 150k. 
It has 1 problem only, the car starts but when you put in Reverse or Drive the car turns off.

What might be wrong? Transmission?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Turns off...or dies because of the load?
Try giving it some gas when you put it in gear?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought the Altima already and im going to explain the problem better.

When you turn the car on it starts ok with no problem. But then when you put the car in any gear either drive or reverse and you step on the accelarator it turns off. It doesnt matter if you tried to give it gas it will turn off.
I also notice that when the car is cold it doesnt turn off but when it starts warming up it starts to acting up til the point it turns off.:wtf:

Now the previous owner put the following parts new.... Distriburator, dist. rotor, dist. cap, Spark plugs, spark plug cables, All 4 fuel injectors, fuel regulator, fuel filter, fuel pump, alternator, and battery. As these parts he put when the car started hgaving the problem it has rite now.

What can it be? crankshaft position sensor?, some bad air hose somewhere?, transmission?:balls:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And how long has the Check Engine light been on?
And what codes do you get?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Improperly adjusted or faulty IAC-AAC valve or leaking intake gasket would lead my list of things to check. CPS is inside the distributor, so it would have been replaced as part of the distributor assy.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You would think one of those would set the SES light for some sort of 'out of range' condition...MAP, MAF, Idle control, O2, or something... Then again, maybe it ain't been run long or hard enough to get the chance to do it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Improper base idle adjustment would cause the IAC-AAC valve to not operate properly and would not set a check engine light. Ignition timing should be checked, too.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahhh...true...
Some crazy combination of out of range things that brings everything else back into range.
(...remembering back to the carb days of too much idle plate opening and an off-idle-tip-in-stumble...those were the days...)


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

There aint no check engine light on. Plus its a 95 you cannot read the codes with the OBD reader.

I replaced the MAF, and the whole air filter box and air hose's.

When the car is cold it doesnt turn off, but as soon as it starts warming up its when it turns off.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If it's a '95, you should be able to read codes with an OBD2 reader, unless there's something wrong with the ECU and/or port. 95's are OBD2 compliant.
Did you check the AAC and/or IACV yet?
Maybe the IAT? or CTS? Both of those _should_ set a code if they're bad, but don't always if they're not-quite-bad-enough.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I havent checked the AAC/IACV yet because i need to bring the car inside the garage since it cold outside(i live in Chicago).

can a IAT cause the car to turn off?

I actually notice something weird it might be related to the problem it has. I noticed that the key komes out of the ignition switch even when the car is Drive, neutral, or reverse. Can that have something to do with the problem?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well ima replaced the iacv thats the last thing i could thing to be wrong. hopefully it fixes the problem


----------

